# New to Beekeeping: Hatteras Island, Outer Banks NC



## Hatteras_HoneyBees

Hello Everyone,

I'm Justin Davis
from Hatteras Island, Dare County, NC.

I'm just starting my experience with Beekeeping this coming spring. As usual I have been reading as many books
and magazines as possible. As well as internet articles and now this forum. I'm always drawn to learning things
that take a lot of studying. After all, that's what makes life so fun. People keep asking me why Bees? They think
I'm nuts. I just say, to learn about nature and experience working with it. So proceeding up to this event we have
cleared a nice qtr acre for our bees and garden.

Read a few books: Accidental BeeKeeper, Beekeeping for Dummies
Magazines: American Bee Journal, GRIT, Bee Culture Magazine
Catalogs: Brushy Mountain, and various others

Events:
Mother Earth News Fair, PA - Attended Top bar Hive Talks and met with an Urban Beekeeeper, and Carolina Bees.

I went to Mother Earth News Fair in PA last weekend and my girlfriend and I soaked up as much info as we could on
bees and the companies involved in the industry. Brushy Mountain was there and had a small booth. I was pretty
excited to see even a smoker and a few top feeders. As expected I made some purchases for the coming spring.
Everyone I met who were into beekeeping at the fair, I asked the same question... "how many hives?, one or two?"
They all said, Two. I'm going to be honest, I'm a little intimidated to be starting with two hives, but they say you
will learn more and you will be able to swap honey or brood frames to help a slower colony. At the fair I went
ahead and ordered 2 of the brushy mountain 8 frame hives, wax frames, smoker, goat skin gloves, bee brush,
and 2 top feeders. 

I bought a bee suit a while back. The Ultra Breeze suit. I got that one due to the voting on this forum saying it
was the best one. Now I'm not a big sissy but I am scared of getting that first sting.

Now... we are in deep! Shaking in our boots a little but better to respect the girls than not.

If any of you keep bees within a few hours of us, we would love to be able to make friends.
This is a daunting hobby for the beginner. My grandfather has been beekeeping for 30 years
so I will have some help. But if I can get info on a local Dare County or Currituck County Club
we would love to join up! Also if you know a good bee supplier for our order... help!

Thanks for reading. We are delighted by the thought
of having our own honey.

Excited and ready for spring! :w

Justin and Sara
Soggy Island Farm, OBX.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Justin and Sara!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Welcome to Beesource!

It appears that the closest bee club to you may be in Elizabeth City NC. A listing of all counties is here:
http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/chapters.htm
I would contact the Elizabeth City group and see what their recommendations for local bees are. Keep in mind that many vendors selling bees are actually selling bees raised elsewhere and trucked in. True local bees are sometimes hard to find, at least until you get to the point of catching swarms or doing removals.


----------



## Hatteras_HoneyBees

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Justin and Sara!


Thanks America!


----------



## Hatteras_HoneyBees

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> It appears that the closest bee club to you may be in Elizabeth City NC. A listing of all counties is here:
> http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/chapters.htm
> I would contact the Elizabeth City group and see what their recommendations for local bees are. Keep in mind that many vendors selling bees are actually selling bees raised elsewhere and trucked in. True local bees are sometimes hard to find, at least until you get to the point of catching swarms or doing removals.


Thanks Graham.

Ill look at Elizabeth City. yeah a few NC suppliers I found get them from GA...  Thank you for the heads up ~


----------



## VAMOM

Welcome! 

Our family vacations in Buxton every year and we have been wondering if anyone out there was keeping bees. We are there in August, when not much is blooming. What is it like in the Spring..We didn't see the typical trees that our bees like for their nectar supply, so I guess I'd do some research to make sure there is enough for them to forage out there..I'd be great if you could talk to someone that keeps or has kept bees there. I think the bees should be able to fly over the sound to forage on mainland..

Good luck and we'll be looking out for your bees next August!


----------



## Hatteras_HoneyBees

VAMOM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Our family vacations in Buxton every year and we have been wondering if anyone out there was keeping bees. We are there in August, when not much is blooming. What is it like in the Spring..We didn't see the typical trees that our bees like for their nectar supply, so I guess I'd do some research to make sure there is enough for them to forage out there..I'd be great if you could talk to someone that keeps or has kept bees there. I think the bees should be able to fly over the sound to forage on mainland..
> 
> Good luck and we'll be looking out for your bees next August!



Thanks VAMOM.

My grandfather has raised bees out here for 30 years. I know a few others who do as well. I was told back in the 70s that there was tons of feral bees in Buxton. Not so many anymore but they are here. - 

The good thing is I live in Buxton where the woods are extensive with oaks, elms, pines, dogwoods, and a variety of wildflowers. We are planting some on our property as well for our girls. We hope they do well and have plenty to forage. - Its 30 miles to the mainland. They will only do a 5mile forage, or so I am told.

Come on down!

Justin and Sara


----------



## beefast

Welcome justin..i had folks ask me the same thing about all i can say is WELCOME TOO BEE KEEPING ...I stay in AVON AND BUXTON every year i live in oklahoma i looked around while i was there this year i really didnt see alot on the island what about the sea storms you guys get come too think about it i didnt see a hole lot of crops or flowers either on the island maybe theres alot more than i seen ...but any how WELCOME look forward too seeing more posts from you will gladly help you all i can ...james


----------



## KQ6AR

Welcome from the west coast.


----------



## Widdy

I keep my boat down in Hatteras most of the summer and spend a bunch of time down there during the winter. I purchased my bees from a few local guys here in Richmond. Locally produced nucs. I know there is a Tidewater Beekeeper Association and that's where I would look for getting bees. If you even need help, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Hatteras_HoneyBees

Widdy said:


> I keep my boat down in Hatteras most of the summer and spend a bunch of time down there during the winter. I purchased my bees from a few local guys here in Richmond. Locally produced nucs. I know there is a Tidewater Beekeeper Association and that's where I would look for getting bees. If you even need help, shoot me a PM.


Thanks Widdy ~ Will do. !


----------

